# como quitar proteccion de escritura de un disco



## marraru (May 10, 2006)

quiero grabar un archivo a un cd-rw y me dice que esta protegido contra escritura y no me deja, a ver si alguien me puede decir que puedo hacer para quitar esto.
gracias


----------



## Apollo (Oct 10, 2006)

Hola marraru:     

Posiblemente al momento de grabar la última vez le pediste que ya no permitiera seguir grabando o cerrar la sesión.
Si el problema es este, necesitas copiar todos los archivos que están actualmente en el cd a tu disco duro.
Después borrar completamente el cd-rw con el programa quemador que uses, tarda aprox.  20 min. Y normalmente con eso es suficiente.



Saludos a todos.


----------

